# quel mac est-ce?



## curieuxdino (8 Juin 2007)

Bon oui je plaide coupable loll je suis un windozien aguerri par la force et non par choix tant et tellement que je viens de me procurer un mac usag&#233; avec m'a-t'on dit 1g de memoire et je crois que c'est un g4....

Voila, je sais m&#234;me pas comment aller voir de quel type de mac il s'agit .... ca part mal!!!

En plus, j'ai une version de Mac OS 9 t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e du net avec windows et grav&#233;e sous ce meme SE bien sur et que mon mac refuse de voir (meme en appuyant sur c) Et il a bien raison de le refuser. Il y a diff&#233;rentes fa&#231;ons de se procurer un syst&#232;me, tu as choisi la mauvaise. tu peux avoir un syst&#232;me achet&#233; "neuf", ou un achet&#233; "d'occasion", ou m&#234;me un "donn&#233;" (voir entre autre ce fil dans le forum "Classic Mac, il en passe parfois), mais un syst&#232;me t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;, je ne suis pas la police ou la justice pour t'emp&#234;cher de l'utiliser, mais je suis le mod&#233;rateur pour t'emp&#234;cher d'en parler ou de demander ici de l'aide &#224; son sujet (voir l'&#233;dition de ton autre post un peu plus loin !)

Donc, comment identifier mon nouveau jouet et comment installer un systeme d'exploitation me permettant d'exploiter ce mac?

Donc, comme je te le disais ci dessus, en utilisant un CD ou DVD syst&#232;me *original*.

Bon voili voila, merci


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2007)

Il ressemble &#224; &#231;a ton Mac?







C'est un iMac G4 qui a d&#233;j&#224; quelques ann&#233;es derri&#232;res lui, mais qui peut encore servir. Pour un syst&#232;me d'exploitation il faut te procurer via un revendeur Apple, ou sur l'AppleStore, la version actuelle d'OS X: Tiger (Mac OS 10.4).


----------



## curieuxdino (8 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il ressemble à ça ton Mac?
> 
> 
> 
> eugh non, plutot à cette image


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juin 2007)

curieuxdino a dit:


> eugh non, plutot &#224; cette image



Ah oui. Pourquoi j'ai pens&#233; &#224; un iMac moi. Alors c'est un PowerMac, qui date un peu.  Tu arrives &#224; en dire plus sur son ann&#233;e?


Sinon, pareil: tu devrais pouvoir y installer Tiger.


----------



## curieuxdino (8 Juin 2007)

Comme je n'ai rien eu que le clavier et la souris, je ne sais pas sur quoi me fier pour l'identifier 

Pour ce qui est des oreilles, tu pr&#233;f&#232;res pointe vers le haut, ou pointe vers le bas ? Je t'invite &#224; lire ce texte dont tu as accept&#233; les termes en devenant membre de MacGeneration, et particuli&#232;rement le second paragraphe, traitant du  "Contenu des messages".


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Juin 2007)

curieuxdino a dit:


> POur ce qui est de Tiger, je suis &#224; le t&#233;l&#233;charger en ce moment mais comment le bien graver (&#224; partir de Windows) pour que le mac le lise bien et surtout.... l'installe?



J'en connais un qui va se faire tailler les oreilles en pointe aussi t&#244;t qu'un mod&#233;rateur se sera lev&#233;.... 


Tu as un &#233;cran aussi sur ce Mac ? Parce que avec juste Unit&#233; centrale + clavier et souris....

Lorsque tu le d&#233;marres, est-ce que le mac produit un sond quelconque ?


----------



## OrdinoMac (8 Juin 2007)

C'est un PowerMAc G4 qui est une machine tout à fait vénérable et qui mérite autre chose que des machins téléchargés.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

Pour ce qui est de savoir de quel mod&#232;le il s'agit, avec le N&#176; de s&#233;rie de la machine (si je me souviens bien sur la face arri&#232;re du Mac), je devrais pouvoir te donner quelques pr&#233;cisions (date de fabrication, et donc mod&#232;le. Pour la fr&#233;quence du processeur, il faudra attendre qu'un syst&#232;me soit install&#233.

Il est exactement de la m&#234;me couleur que celui de la photo ? Sinon, la face avant est-elle plut&#244;t "bleu/vert", ou d'un gris comme les c&#244;t&#233;s ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

Quelques pr&#233;cisions svp
1- qu'est ce tu as : unit&#233; centrale seule?
machine complete? ( unit&#233; centrale clavier souris &#233;cran, supports d'install)

2- dans "je viens de me procurer"...
c'est quoi?
un achat? Un don?
Autre?
je demande , non pas pour faire la police , quoique comme dit plus haut toute manip ill&#233;gale , ben on t'aidera pas

mais pour savoir quels CD on t'a fournis
( normalement il y a un jeu de CDs/DVD )

3-As tu tout bonnement appuy&#233; sur " power"?
si ca marche on en saura vite plus sur la machine
menu pomme " a propos de ce mac"

edit : manquait un s &#224; fournis


----------



## curieuxdino (8 Juin 2007)

Bon, bon, bon, il semble bien que je me suis gourré en quelque part croyant que la version Tiger était une "libre" mais bon....

Pour le Mac, je l'ai acheté en magasin d'appareils usagés

Il démarre très bien avec le ? usuel puisqu'il n'a pas de systeme d'operation

Le devant est d'un gris-bleu comme la pomme sur les cotés

ON ne m'a RIEN DONNÉ avec ;a l'achat

Il est branché et fonctionnel (je vois le ? et parfois du texte = reboot, turn off) sur un écran standard

Et bien sur ce son typique au démarrage d'un mac ... pour l'encorche aux bonnes règles, jMen suis désolé ma 1ere phrase résume le tout 

Quelle autre solution qui va pas finir de vider mon porte-feuille?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

curieuxdino a dit:


> Quelle autre solution qui va pas finir de vider mon porte-feuille?
> 
> Merci



Ben, je t'ai donné les pistes possibles dans l'édition de ton premier post. Tu as aussi les boutiques d'occasions, mais c'est certainement plus cher que ce que tu pourrais trouver sur eBay ou dans les PA.


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

Ben il va falloir essayer de déterminer exactement de quel powermac G4 il s'agit, avant de se précipiter sur une version de MacOS. Va falloir regarder sur la coque s'il n'y a pas un n°, une date...


----------



## curieuxdino (8 Juin 2007)

Merci, je vais voir ce que je peux trouver de ce coté-ci de l'océan loll (Québec)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

Le N&#176; de s&#233;rie est sur la face arri&#232;re, un peu en dessous de la prise d'alimentation. Avec &#231;a, je pourrais te dire de quel Mac il s'agit, et quelles versions de Mac OS sont compatibles.


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

A ma connaissance, tous les mod&#232;les de PM G4 sont compatibles avec OS 10.4. En pratique, il faut se d&#233;terminer si installer 10.3 plut&#244;t que 10.4 est le plus judicieux, en fonction du mod&#232;le.

De plus, certains mod&#232;les n'ont pas de lecteur de DVD. M&#234;me s'il y a quand m&#234;me des astuces pour installer 10.4 fourni sur DVD (m&#234;me si on doit, difficilement, pouvoir le trouver d'occasion sur CD), il vaut mieux pr&#233;venir...


----------



## curieuxdino (8 Juin 2007)

Olé!!! enfin quelque chose de trouvé loll

En effet il est écrit derrière :

450 whz dp
128mg SD RAM (J'ai pourtant 3 barrettes de memoires installées)
30 g HP
DVD (oui c'est un lecteur dvd)
56k modem (pourtant j'ai la grosse entrée pour cable réseau)
1000 bt/kb

2x 1m cache

et toujours à l'arrière j'ai trouvé :
PowerMac G4

Voila, merci encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

Je pensais plut&#244;t &#224; quelle version minimale du syst&#232;me il pouvait &#233;tendre sa recherche. Mais de toute fa&#231;on, avec le mod&#232;le, on saura comment il est &#233;quip&#233; (ou &#224; peu pr&#232;s), s'il est d'origine, parce qu'avec des graveurs double couche &#224; 39&#8364;, &#231;a peut avoir pas mal boug&#233; depuis.


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

Bah tu peux acheter et installer 10.4 (je ne sais pas si tu pourras installer 10.5, qui sortira dans 4 mois). Et en consid&#233;rant que tu as bien ce 1 Go de ram...

Edit: pour r&#233;pondre &#224; Pascal_77, il faudrait affiner la recherche avec par exemple Mactracker. Il y a plusieurs mod&#232;les possibles correspondant &#224; ces sp&#233;c.... Et effectivement il a peut-&#234;tre &#233;t&#233; modifi&#233;.


----------



## curieuxdino (8 Juin 2007)

L'étiquette de la compagnie ex-propriétaire est encore à l'arrière du Mac (compagnie d'assurances très connue ici)

Le vendeur n'est pas un revendeur illégal.... donc pas un mac volé ...

Peut-être qu'avec le temps de la mémoire aurait été ajoutée, mais le reste n'a certes pas été touché

Bon sur ce merci encore je vais magasiner (...) pour OS 10


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah tu peux acheter et installer 10.4 (je ne sais pas si tu pourras installer 10.5, qui sortira dans 4 mois). Et en considérant que tu as bien ce 1 Go de ram...
> 
> Edit: pour répondre à Pascal_77, il faudrait affiner la recherche avec par exemple Mactracker. Il y a plusieurs modèles possibles... Et effectivement il a peut-être été modifié.



D'où ma demande de N° de série, j'ai un soft qui permet de situer à une quinzaine près la date de fabrication à partir du N° de série, ensuite, MacTracker pour savoir quel modèle était fabriqué dans cette période, et voilà !

De toute façon, il n'y en a pas eu des centaines, vu la façade bleue, ça ne peut être qu'un G4 PCI (Yosemite),  un G4 AGP (Sawtooth), un "Gigabit ethernet" ou un "Audionumérique". 

Le seul qui serait ambigu point de vue lecteur optique, ça serait le Sawtooth, qui a eu des lecteurs de CD ou de DVD, selon. Les Yosemites n'avaient que des CD, et les deux derniers étaient équipés pour lire les DVD (et même les graver pour certains).


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

La quantité de ram est importante pour bien faire fonctionner OS X, et 128 Mo c'est trop peu. Il faudrait vérifier...


----------



## OrdinoMac (8 Juin 2007)

450 Mhz, 2 Mo de cache , 3 slots barretes, mais surtout  1000 bt/kb, je dirai  je dirai à vue de nez que c'est un G4 Gigabit ethernet :
http://lowendmac.com/ppc/g4mp.html

Une bien belle machine que je mettrai sur 10.39 ou à la rigueur 10.4.x


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> 450 Mhz, 2 Mo de cache , 3 slots barretes, mais surtout  1000 bt/kb, je dirai  je dirai &#224; vue de nez que c'est un G4 Gigabit ethernet :
> http://lowendmac.com/ppc/g4mp.html
> 
> Une bien belle machine que je mettrai sur 10.39 ou &#224; la rigueur 10.4.x



Je confirme (et selon Mactracker).  

Il faudrait v&#233;rifier ce qu'il y a effectivement au niveau barrettes (je ne sais pas si on peut le d&#233;monter facilement)...


----------



## curieuxdino (8 Juin 2007)

No de serie : XA0320J2J3C


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> 450 Mhz, 2 Mo de cache , 3 slots barretes, mais surtout  1000 bt/kb, je dirai  je dirai &#224; vue de nez que c'est un G4 Gigabit ethernet :
> http://lowendmac.com/ppc/g4mp.html
> 
> Une bien belle machine que je mettrai sur 10.39 ou &#224; la rigueur 10.4.x



Oui, un bi-pro 450. Un de mes clients en a un, il fait tourner 10.3.9 quasiment aussi vite que mon audio-num&#233;rique mono pro &#224; 733 Mhz.

Pour Panther, je dirais qu'il faut au moins 256 Mo de Ram, mais c'est mieux avec 384 ou 512 Mo, pour Tiger, mini 384, mais mieux avec 512 ou 768. Avec 128, il peut &#224; la rigueur faire tourner Jaguar, mais vraiment en config minimale.

Ses 128 en 3 barrettes, &#231;a ne peut &#234;tre que 2 barrettes de 32 et une de 64 (&#224; moins qu'il n'ait une barrette non reconnue).

Il utilise normalement de la SDRam PC100 "unbuffered" (tr&#232;s important), mais supporte la PC133 (toujours unbuffered).


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

vu le look " facade bleue" je pencherai pour un PowermacG4 de 2001
(dit Tangent clockwork)

t'aurais pas quelque part  un numero de modele qui traine?
truc genre
M7627 ou M781 etc 
Ou
 M7688LL/A ou approchants 
( 2 numeros r&#233;els de ces series)


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> vu le look " facade bleue" je pencherai pour un PowermacG4 de 2001
> (dit Tangent clockwork)
> 
> t'aurais pas quelque part  un numero de modele qui traine?
> ...



Non, de 2000. En 2001, l'audionum&#233;rique commen&#231;ait &#224; 466 Mhz (466, 533, dual 533, 667 et 733 Mhz), pas &#224; 450. L&#224;, &#231;a ne peut-&#234;tre qu'un "Medusa2" (M7892LL/A).


----------



## curieuxdino (8 Juin 2007)

M 5183 ? est-ce possible....


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

curieuxdino a dit:


> M 5183 ? est-ce possible....



Oui, mais c'est incompatible avec :


curieuxdino a dit:


> 450 whz* dp*
> 128mg SD RAM (J'ai pourtant 3 barrettes de memoires install&#233;es)
> 30 g HP
> DVD (oui c'est un lecteur dvd)
> ...



&#199;a serait un AGP (Sawtooth de 99) probablement &#224; 350 Mhz et non 450, mp et non dp, et 100bt/kb et non 1000. dans ce cas.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

sur mactracker M 5183
correspond &#224; un power macintosh  G3
mod&#232;les yosemite ou yosemite silk de 1999
avec les donn&#233;es techs indiqu&#233;es au dessus par Pascal77


----------



## curieuxdino (8 Juin 2007)

le M-5183 est "gravé" derrière alors que les autres informations apparaissent sur un genre de collant rajouté. Je crois (sous toutes réserves --non indiennes-- lol) que la Mac aurait été "upgradé" avec le temps du modèle d'origine à celui affiché sur la nouvelle étiquette. Mais je ne saurais le confirmer.

J'ai été vérifier les barrettes de mémoires, elles sont réparties comme suit : 512, 128, 128


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> sur mactracker M 5183
> correspond à un power macintosh  G3
> modèles yosemite ou yosemite silk de 1999
> avec les données techs indiquées au dessus par Pascal77



Vous aurez mal lu, très cher !


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> sur mactracker M 5183
> correspond &#224; un power macintosh  G3
> mod&#232;les yosemite ou yosemite silk de 1999
> avec les donn&#233;es techs indiqu&#233;es au dessus par Pascal77



C'est &#233;galement le n&#176; de mod&#232;le du G4 Gigabit ethernet (on se demande s'ils ne se sont pas emm&#234;l&#233;s les pinceaux, sur MacTracker)...


_Edit: oups, grill&#233; par Pascal_77, mais c'est le n&#176; du G4 AGP...

Edit2: oups, avec le mod&#232;le indiqu&#233; par Pascal_77, le volume du DD ne correspond plus...
_


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

et bien cher Pascal si tu regardes les autres numeros de ta capture tu vois bien que ca cloche
pas contre remonte dans la hierarchie Mactracker et l&#224; il y a ce numero...unique


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

Ben il va falloir sérieusement se demander ce qu'il y a de juste sur cette étiquette, puisqu'elle n'est pas d'Apple.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2007)

Mince curieuxdino aurait achet&#233; une contrefacon mac , un vrai p&#233;c&#233; chinois?  

@curieuxdino
te bile pas c'est un Mac  
reste &#224;  savoir lequel

si t'as un appareil numerique c'est le moment de t'en servir !
et ensuite tu h&#233;berges ca en ligne et  tu postes le lien ou une vignette clicable
par exemple plusieurs d'un coup l&#224; ( moins encombr&#233; qu'imageshack)
http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/


----------



## divoli (8 Juin 2007)

Je parlais de l'étiquette apposée par l'assurance...


----------



## curieuxdino (8 Juin 2007)

yep yep yep merci messieurs (mesdames s'il en est) de votre support l'installation est en cours et bientot je vous lirai à partir d'un mac 

(enfin je l'espère loll)

reste à trouver comment ça fonctionne maintenant


----------



## curieuxdino (9 Juin 2007)

Voila que j'y suis avec mon Mac ((finalement)) yepie ....

Voici donc qui il est en bout de compte...
G4 768mo de ram, 2X450 mhz, sous Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.9


Merci encore de votre pr&#233;cieuse aide


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2007)

curieuxdino a dit:


> Voila que j'y suis avec mon Mac ((finalement)) yepie ....
> 
> Voici donc qui il est en bout de compte...
> G4 768mo de ram, 2X450 mhz, sous Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.9
> ...




Génial ! 

Tu peux aller maintenant visiter ce site, pour la suite:

http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/


----------



## curieuxdino (9 Juin 2007)

Merci pour ce lien il me sera surement d'une aide des plus précieuse


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, un bi-pro 450. Un de mes clients en a un, il fait tourner 10.3.9 quasiment aussi vite que mon audio-num&#233;rique mono pro &#224; 733 Mhz.
> 
> Pour Panther, je dirais qu'il faut au moins 256 Mo de Ram, mais c'est mieux avec 384 ou 512 Mo, pour Tiger, mini 384, mais mieux avec 512 ou 768. Avec 128, il peut &#224; la rigueur faire tourner Jaguar, mais vraiment en config minimale.





curieuxdino a dit:


> Voila que j'y suis avec mon Mac ((finalement)) yepie ....
> 
> Voici donc qui il est en bout de compte...
> G4 768mo de ram, 2X450 mhz, sous Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.9
> ...



[MODE=Triomphalisme modeste]J'avais bon ! :king:[/MODE]


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2007)

Belle b&#234;te

Tiger en 768 ca va mais si possible  envisager de gonfler tu aurais plus de confort


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Belle bête
> 
> Tiger en 768 ca va mais si possible  envisager de gonfler tu aurais plus de confort



Oh, ça dépend pour quoi faire, pour lancer Photoshop, Illustrator, Final Cut pro et Garage Band chacun avec une tâche lourde, c'est juste, mais pour Word, Excel et Safari, c'est plutôt confortable. J'avais pas ça sur mon iMac G4/700 (512 Mo), et ça ramait pas !


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2007)

Absolument, pour Tiger et pour une utilisation courante, c'est largement suffisant. Ensuite, selon les cas, curieuxdino pourra toujours en rajouter selon ce qu'il veut faire. Mais il faut aussi consid&#233;rer que cela reste un "petit G4", ce qui peut limiter aussi un peu le choix des applications...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Absolument, pour Tiger et pour une utilisation courante, c'est largement suffisant. Ensuite, selon les cas, CurieuDino pourra toujours en rajouter selon ce qu'il veut faire. Mais il faut aussi considérer que cela reste un "petit G4", qui peut limiter aussi un peu les choses...



Moi je dirais plutôt un "moyen", avec certains softs, le double proc est assez efficace.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bah tu peux acheter et installer 10.4 (je ne sais pas si tu pourras installer 10.5, qui sortira dans 4 mois).



Leopard tournera sur tous les mac à partir du G4.


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Leopard tournera sur tous les mac à partir du G4.



Quelle que soit la fréquence du G4 ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Quelle que soit la fr&#233;quence du G4 ?



C'est ce que Apple a dit en tout cas&#8230;


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est ce que Apple a dit en tout cas&#8230;




:mouais:

Je n'ai vu aucune annonce officielle de la part d'Apple concernant la configuration minimum n&#233;cessaire pour faire tourner Leopard.

M&#234;me sur le site d'Apple, je n'ai rien trouv&#233;. Ou alors j'ai mal cherch&#233;.  Ou alors ce sont des infos donn&#233;es au d&#233;veloppeurs...

Que les derniers G4 soient compatibles avec Leopard, cela me parait fortement probable. Reste &#224; savoir si ce sera &#233;galement valable avec les premiers G4, ce qui est loin d'&#234;tre &#233;vident.



Bon, de toute fa&#231;on, on en saura plus dans 2 jours...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Je n'ai vu aucune annonce officielle de la part d'Apple concernant la configuration minimum nécessaire pour faire tourner Leopard.
> 
> Même sur le site d'Apple, je n'ai rien trouvé. Ou alors j'ai mal cherché.  Ou alors ce sont des infos données au développeurs...



C'est bien sur le site d'Apple que j'avais vu l'info mais je ne l'ai pas retrouvée non plus 



divoli a dit:


> Que les derniers G4 soient compatibles avec Leopard, cela me parait fortement probable. Reste à savoir si ce sera également valable avec les premiers G4, ce qui est loin d'être évident.



Pourquoi ne le serait-il pas? Tiger tourne toujours sur tous les G3 (à part les powermac beige), au prix parfois de la perte de certains effets spéciaux. On peut imaginer que certaines fonctions soient également désactivées pour les machines les moins puissantes. 



divoli a dit:


> Bon, de toute façon, on en saura plus dans 2 jours...



Exactement.


----------



## divoli (9 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pourquoi ne le serait-il pas? Tiger tourne toujours sur tous les G3 (à part les powermac beige), au prix parfois de la perte de certains effets spéciaux. On peut imaginer que certaines fonctions soient également désactivées pour les machines les moins puissantes.



Non, pas sur tous les G3, justement. Par exemple, pas sur les premiers iMac ou les premiers iBook. Après on peut toujours forcer l'installation, mais Tiger sur un G3 < 400 Mhz a quand même de fortes chances de ramer.

Enfin bon, je m'arrête là car on s'éloigne de l'origine de ce topic...


----------



## nicolai (24 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à vous tous !

Je viens juste de m'inscrire aprés avoir longuement cette conversation !
Et je peut donc affirmer, ayant un PowerMac G4 400 gigabit que celui-ci est parfaitement capable à mon sens de recevoir la monture 10.4 de chez apple sans aucuns problémes, il est vrai que par rapport aux modéles de mac récent, il reste moins véloce, mais je m'en sert réguliérement pour le dessin, la musique, l'internet sauf la vidéo gourmande en ressources quand meme tout du moins pour le montage vidéo ).
Alors par contre, ceux qui m'interpelle c'est de savoir si des chances de pouvoir faire tourner la prochaine de mac os x version 10.5 qui devrait sortir prochainement sur ma bécane dont je répéte les caractéristiques :
     - Power PC G4 400 Gigabit ethernet 
     - Mémoire vive : 1,2 GHZ
     -Carte graphique AGP 2X 16M

Merci d'avance et au plaisir de lire votre réponse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2007)

nicolai a dit:


> Bonjour à vous tous !
> 
> Je viens juste de m'inscrire aprés avoir longuement cette conversation !
> Et je peut donc affirmer, ayant un PowerMac G4 400 gigabit que celui-ci est parfaitement capable à mon sens de recevoir la monture 10.4 de chez apple sans aucuns problémes, il est vrai que par rapport aux modéles de mac récent, il reste moins véloce, mais je m'en sert réguliérement pour le dessin, la musique, l'internet sauf la vidéo gourmande en ressources quand meme tout du moins pour le montage vidéo ).
> ...



A priori, là ou le bât risque le plus de blesser, c'est au niveau de la carte vidéo, je ne serais pas surpris que Leopard exige une carte compatible Quark extrème, ce qui ne doit pas être le cas d'une carte 16 Mo, mais ça n'est qu'une hypothèse.


----------

